# Dog flap on a timer



## Debra Stone (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I am very new to this, and am really looking for some advice. Does anyone know where I might purchase a dog flap that has a timer in order that you can set it to unlock the flap at a certain time? For example, after the kids have gone passed our house on their way to school. Someone please help. I have just received my second letter from the council regarding our neighbour complaining about one of my three dogs barking while we are at work.:confused5:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

probably need to post this in the dog section


----------

